# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Hej!  Jam Karamel Eyez

## Karamel Eyez

Hej Ckemi Të Dashur Shqiponja!! 
Unë jam Karamel Eyez dhe sapo u regjistrova në kytë forum të bukur Shqipëtar!!! Jetoj në DETROIT |[we$T $ide babeyy! >;O)~]| & sa i mbusha 20 vjecare! WhoaaaaaPAAAA!! Fotot si kam me vete por mjafton ajo Ikona e vocgël e imja sa për tani hehehe >:O)~ Më pëlqen te loz futboll (soccer), vizatimi & dezanja e modes, te shkruaj poezi, leximi, patinat(rollerblades), kercimi, muzika, pija & te dal me shoqerine ne kinema.. por me shume deshiroj te rri vetem se atehere kam mendjen te qete per te shkruar poezi & vizatuar/pikturuar art!!!  Po deshtet me shume rreth mejet me beni mesazh me email & une do ju dergoj websitin time me plot foto etjj. 


Im a night person.. .: :i merzitur: ady of The Night::.

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Hello bukuroshe..i kam pare fotot tuaja ke albforumi me kane pelqy shume shume...
mireserdhe ke forumishqiptar......befsh qejf ketu

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se erdhe 

ja kalofshe sa me mire ketu 

edhe u befshe 120 vjece

sukesese ne c`do hap te jetes

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## xxxbledixxx

welcome in da house HONEY! :posi:

----------


## magjistari

Mireseerdhe ne gjoksin tone. Dmth gjirin tone.  :buzeqeshje:  Take care.

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se vjen ne forum karamel eyes
ne ketej jemi me west side to
ja kalovsh mire
me respect martin

----------


## EndTironci

Karamele Eyes mir se erdhe nforum rrusho jakalofsh mir mes nesh bye

----------


## Marini83

welcome>

Where is ur pic sweetie?

----------


## Karamel Eyez

Ahwwww :O) Flmd bukuroshet per mirepritjen e juaj! Thanx per komplimentin prettyshkodrane!! Youre very pretty youself if thats you on the lil icon pic heheh :O) 
Marin fotot seshpejti do i postoj dhe ti sigurisht do jesh i pari ti shikojsh heheh :O)~ 
*Mwuaahzzz*

----------


## Marini83

Hej nese do ce ti vendosesh dhe nuk di  mi dergo mua!

Me respekt Marini.

----------


## korcaprincess

welcome  :buzeqeshje:  
nice nickname... edhe ti nga detroit qenke ?  :buzeqeshje:  nejse te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe ja kalofsh mire ne forum
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## Karamel Eyez

Hej Korcare!!! Qenkemi fare kojshi heheh :O) Ne cfare vendi jetoni ne Detroit?!? Une Jam nga West Bloomfield :O) Ciaooo Bellaa

----------


## Karamel Eyez

*.:aramele's Foto::.*

----------


## Karamel Eyez

*.::A*

----------


## sakip shehu

ej karamele e paske gjet tamam nik-un. un per vete dhe 1 muaj i bej 20, a e bejm bashk i birthday party

----------


## Karamel Eyez

*Karamele's Fotos*

----------


## Karamel Eyez

*Aha Sakip Verte ashtu mendon ti? thanxx :O) *mpuqitos**  :i hutuar:

----------


## Marini83

Marshalla ku ke lindur ti moj se qenke zhvillu mire por ama ato fotot nuk i ke vendosur mire e kam fjalen nuk duken mire .

Me respekt Marini

----------


## Karamel Eyez

*Karamele's Lipz .:*

----------


## Karamel Eyez

*MARIN jam lind në qytetin Mamurras  heheh Emër shumë të bukur ke! Djali i axhës tim e ka gjithashtu si ti.. E Gëzofsh! Flmd për komplimentin LoL e di se fotot janë pak të mjegullta, por janë krijuar nga camera digital & janë te vjetra.. do bej SCANN disa te tjera menjehere! Pacim! *mpuqitosssss**

----------

